

Make your Internet experience more productive, the hacker way. - yeahyeahs
http://www.dorianselimi.com/2011/10/make-your-internet-experience-more-comfortable-and-enjoyable/

======
shimsham
The title promises much but the article lists well-known applications. I'm
unsure where the increase in productivity comes from.

------
m1nes
I wonder how piwik or browsershots could make me more productive.

------
mijnpc
Hilarius article. Makes a hacker look dumb.

